# test 600



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2014)

Is this possible with an eo carrier, my body hates guaiacol, iv made a t600 that holds fine with 20% guaiacol. Unfortunately I cant use it the blend is test'e/ test'dec/ test'iso, all smiliar melting points and half.lifes so there ideal. Will this hold with eo alone, and no guaiacol?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2014)

Or will the above hold with less guaiacol or standard ba bb alone? Iv read test.enanthate 500mg/ml will hold with standard ba bb alone


----------



## greggy (Nov 26, 2014)

That would be a HUGE pain in the ass! Literally. Keep it simple.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2014)

My whole ass and outer thigh has swollen ☹ seems as the oil is.traveling down my.leg the swelling is also, I don't think my body likes guaiacol


----------



## Phoe2006 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hell it probably doesn't like the 600 mg's of test either lol


----------



## srd1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Thats like trying to mix 10 pounds of sand with a half a gallon of water and have a nice watery mix just wont happen lol ...test 600....fuck me thats gotta be some painfull shit


----------



## MattG (Nov 27, 2014)

Idt i got the balls to try that shit, yikes


----------



## Sully (Nov 27, 2014)

Wouldn't 600 end up being something like 85% hormone per mL?


----------



## Rod1222 (Nov 27, 2014)

I thought test 400 was miserable. I can't imagine 600mg/ml.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2014)

Hmm so I will have to drop it to 500mg.with.eo to thin it since.ov made a.batch I need to save it and not through it out


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Nov 27, 2014)

Have you guys seen a sponsor recently that has these "supposed" blends of

TEST E 250, DECA 200, TREN E 200, EQ 175 800MG/ML (PIP FREE)

I don't even know what to say when I see this- btw it's not a sponsor here obviously.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2014)

I don't believe it tbh and I have seem them, my test 600 is

 60%raws

18% guaiacol

20% bb

2% ba



There is physically no room for anything else or a carrier oil and this swelling is not tolerable for a full cycle.



I'm going to drop it to 500mg/ml with eo which will be done by adding 20% eo (20ml per 100ml)



60g/100 is 0.6g

60/120 is 0.5g



Therefore I will add 20ml per 100ml



This will still leave the ba at 1.6%


----------



## greggy (Nov 27, 2014)

There's a reason Pharm grade is always 200mg/ml.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2014)

Dropped to 500mg/ml with mct oil had a 1ml shot, feels better pip slowly creeping on tho but so far not even a fraction of the 600/ml.



I'm thinking with abit more mct and less guaiacol in the next batch the oil will stay at the site longer so lessen the pip again


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2014)

Final verdict the test500 is fine, much better with the mct than without or with EO, only problem now os filtering time as I don't no of I can use a.fast cap with 15% guaiacol mix? So I'm using a zap cap which is going at a.snail pace, gana be waiting hours!



Help????


----------



## rebato (Apr 10, 2015)

Test und is 500mg/ml capable.  

BA - 3%
BB -10%
EO - 25%
Oil - 24.5%


----------



## adammac (May 17, 2015)

Ive made me some sust 450 w 1/4cc ba 3/4cc bb and rest eo. Used test ace, prop, enathate, decanoate.


----------

